# how often do you wash your dog



## littlebuddy

how often do you give your dog a bath? my dog never rolls around in grossness, i always wipe his feet after a walk, the only area that needs constant attention are his eyes and the crud. he gets a bath and cut every 5 weeks. should i be bathing him more often?


----------



## Lynn

both mind are in full coat and I am bathing them every 3 weeks now.


----------



## Jane

Scout is in full coat, and Lincoln is in modified full coat (still very full). I bathe them every 3 weeks. It helps if I can spray down their undersides once a week. If I had more energy, I'd bathe them every 2 weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter is 6 1/2 months and very active and he will get dirty....lately bathing has been every 5-7 days because he is dirty. His hair is getting longer....oh..........I wish I could go 3 weeks with bathing.

We do not have a yard, so Dexter getting dirty at times is my fault. One time...Dexter was going for the hose water when I was watering plants, another time, Dexter wanted to help me put down some pine straw....so, I think it is every 7 days for bathing because he does not feel soft to me when I stroke him.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am bathing more than I want to and probably more than I should...if it's not diarrhea, it's dirt, it's mud, it's something. I sleep with these little critters and I want them clean. To sum it up, probably once weekly.


----------



## Sheri

Tucker is in full coat. He's two years old, and I usually bathe him every two weeks, because he starts to feel less soft after that, and he starts matting more. 

However, the last month I've been bathing him more frequently, like every 7-10 days, because his coat just doesn't feel right if I go longer, and is harder to brush through. I'm thinking the winter heat in the house may have been drying him out. I'm trying to give him occasional omega-3 oils to hopefully combat that.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Usually every 7-10 days, with frequent (almost daily) facewashes and the occasional butt wash. I can let the ones in puppy cuts go longer than the ones in longer coat-


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Bathing...*

If I do it every week or every other, they are the softest...but I usually only do this when they get messy. I have to bathe under Riki's legs every couple of days as his full coat picks up the pee.

Daisy only gets regular face and paw washes.

I usually do it between two to three weeks, unless we go out a lot and then it can be a couple of times that week.

Ideal, again, would be about every ten days.


----------



## Miss Paige

I bath Paige every two weeks-Roman & Frannie about every three-they take turns-one week I bath Paige next week Roman then Frannie usually I do Roman one day and Frannie the next. This summer I will probably bath them once a week because we will be at the cabin and they love to roll in everything-sand included.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit

Every two weeks for mine. They are outside a lot and roll around in all kinds of things. Plus they get the required butt baths and their feet get washed as needed.


----------



## ama0722

Every week now. With the backyard with the woods and the red dirt... ugh! They just get so dirty out here.


----------



## good buddy

I do Rufus every 2 to 3 weeks. His coat is nicer with a bit less bathing. I think bathing and drying more often was drying out his coat. Marley is the same but will most likely need a face wash or two in between because his face gets gunky.


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Every week now. With the backyard with the woods and the red dirt... ugh! They just get so dirty out here.


Yikes! Three in full coat every week? I feel sorry for you!


----------



## ama0722

Christy- well Belle has about half her coat from her itchies. Dash and Dora both have really easy coats to take care of with tangles but they sure now how to get dirty. I can't wait for the new house to not have dirt areas for them to run in. I try to keep them out of the pine tree/dirt area but every chance I turn around they go the new sniff area.


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Christy- well Belle has about half her coat from her itchies. Dash and Dora both have really easy coats to take care of with tangles but they sure now how to get dirty. I can't wait for the new house to not have dirt areas for them to run in. I try to keep them out of the pine tree/dirt area but every chance I turn around they go the new sniff area.


I would feel the same way! I hope Belle gets through this without losing anymore coat.  Maybe it's something near your home that she's allergic to? How soon before you're in the new house? Have you posted any pics of it yet?


----------



## ama0722

Christy- she completely quit itching so I really think it was something new around here. I am hoping she doesnt go through this again. It is high pollen season here in the last month with tons of plants in bloom. We move the end of this month. I think I posted a pic...hmmm let me see if I can find it.


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Christy- she completely quit itching so I really think it was something new around here. I am hoping she doesnt go through this again. It is high pollen season here in the last month with tons of plants in bloom. We move the end of this month. I think I posted a pic...hmmm let me see if I can find it.


I'm glad to hear she's stopped with the itching! I know how frustrating that can be and then when they shred their lovely coat, it just made me so sad.. :hurt:

I would LOVE to see the new house!! New houses are so much fun!

*Today we installed a new toilet...not as good as a new house, but still a little bit fun! lol!


----------



## Eva

Todd gets a bath every 1-3 weeks depending on how dirty he gets himself outside playing.


----------



## Ana's Mojito

Wow, every 3 or 5 weeks. I wish I could do that. Both Mojito and Mambo are in full coats (Mambos' is not as long just yet but still). When I walk them outside I keep them off dirt and mud so paws are ok, but both are males and lift. The pee problem on the sides got a lot better when I shaved their bellies and wee-wees (they are show dogs, but it's so little that they didn't loose fullness on their underside and it's permited in FCI for hygiene purposes, so that helps). I used to feed Pro Plan but Mojito never tolerated it and I had to give him butt baths too often, I switched to Nutra Gold (breeder's) and I'm fascinated! no more butt baths. Still, their hair doesn't feel as soft after a week, so every Monday they get baths. I don't like to bruch it when it feels dirty because I feel I will break it, anyone with dogs in full coats feel the same? Show or pets? I've used Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice (diluted) as a grooming spray, and also Eqyss avocado grooming spray, but still I feel like it's going to break if I comb a dirty coat. Is it just me?!?... Also, they get a pump of Linatone oil with their food.... After reading this once a week seems quite often for baths....


----------



## Ana's Mojito

Wow, every 3 or 5 weeks. I wish I could do that. Both Mojito and Mambo are in full coats (Mambos' is not as long just yet but still). When I walk them outside I keep them off dirt and mud so paws are ok, but both are males and lift. The pee problem on the sides got a lot better when I shaved their bellies and wee-wees (they are show dogs, but it's so little that they didn't loose fullness on their underside and it's permited in FCI for hygiene purposes, so that helps). I used to feed Pro Plan but Mojito never tolerated it and I had to give him butt baths too often, I switched to Nutra Gold (breeder's) and I'm fascinated! no more butt baths. Still, their hair doesn't feel as soft after a week, so every Monday they get baths. I don't like to bruch it when it feels dirty because I feel I will break it, anyone with dogs in full coats feel the same? Show or pets? I've used Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice (diluted) as a grooming spray, and also Eqyss avocado grooming spray, but still I feel like it's going to break if I comb a dirty coat. Is it just me?!?... Also, they get a pump of Linatone oil with their food.... After reading this once a week seems quite often for baths....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mine get bathed about once a week, any longer and they smell yucky. Sometimes more often if I catch them digging outside or if they're just yucky. I love the way they feel and smell the first few days following a bath!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Bath day is so much fun!


----------



## littlebuddy

WOW! your pups get baths all the time! my dog always has a puppy cut, i brush him daily, always check the back end daily, question........i always brush his face and clean his eyes daily, i noticed alot of you talk about a face washing. what does that entail? 
even though he gets groomed every 5 weeks, 4 in the summer, he never smells and again, it's just his feet that need to go in the washing tub after walks.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I used to have to bathe Linus every week, sometimes twice a week. But now that he is a "big boy" (no laughing please), I bathe him about every 4 weeks. Of course he is groomed every few days and face washes. The butt wash is as needed which isn't too often these days, thank goodness. Although, it seems to happen if we are about to leave in a hurry all dressed up!


----------



## Mraymo

2 weeks is what she really needs to keep her looking her best. Sometimes it ends up being 3 (or even 4) weeks. She gets butt baths in between when needed. We don't have to worry about her face much, since she's so dark. Ann-Love the bath pictures.


----------



## marb42

I bathe him every 2 weeks now that we're back to a puppy cut but once a week when his hair was longer.


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> Tucker is in full coat. He's two years old, and I usually bathe him every two weeks, because he starts to feel less soft after that, and he starts matting more.
> 
> However, the last month I've been bathing him more frequently, like every 7-10 days, because his coat just doesn't feel right if I go longer, and is harder to brush through.


A friend who breeds Havs told me that she bathes her dogs every 5-7 days, and doesn't generally need to groom them in between those frequent baths. She told me that dirty coats will matt more - I've found that to be true!


----------



## Sheri

Ana's Mojito said:


> Show or pets? I've used Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice (diluted) as a grooming spray, and also Eqyss avocado grooming spray, but still I feel like it's going to break if I comb a dirty coat. Is it just me?!?...


Ana,
There are several of us that had pretty bad problems with using Ice on Ice with a Havanese coat. You might want to look it up on the forum search. It seemed to be the cause for a lot of coat breakage and drying.

There are a few people here, including me, who do use Eqyss.


----------



## Sheri

Jane, if your friend only grooms when it's bath time, does she get mats then, so that it takes her longer to get them ready for their bath? If I rush each day, it only takes about 10 minutes each time.


----------



## AKathy

Stella has a standing Thursday appointment with our groomer. I keep her pretty short but I like her to be clean because she sleeps with me. And because she goes so often and doesn't have to have everything done every week and I pay by the month, I get a fairly decent deal.


----------



## Missy

we do every 2 weeks unless they get into something. I do it more for me than for them. they could go 3 weeks-- but I find it better on MY allergies. I keep them in puppy cuts so I can usually only brush them once a week...unless they are on the longer end of the puppy cut. And I have to say from last nights experience...always, always brush before bathing. I got lazy last night and boy was comb out a mess.


----------



## Amy R.

I bathe my boys or have them groomed every two to three weeks. Both are in almost full coat. But there's a lot of face-washing, paw-dips, and butt baths in between. They don't get very dirty, though Heath would LOVE to if he could. He really is a woodland creature in a Havanese disguise.


----------



## tuggersmom

Amy R. said:


> I bathe my boys or have them groomed every two to three weeks. Both are in almost full coat. But there's a lot of face-washing, paw-dips, and butt baths in between. They don't get very dirty, though Heath would LOVE to if he could. He really is a woodland creature in a Havanese disguise.


I used to bathe Tugger not often maybe 3-4 weeks to make it between grooming sessions. But I always struggled with his cottony coat. It never smelled or was dirty (he's black so that helps) but it used to stick together in clumps and look ratty and then matt. I started to bathe him every week, then use Salon Selective people conditioner and blow him completely dry. It made an incredible difference. His coat is now fluffy and soft and stays matt free with little combing and he is in a 3/4 length coat. When his coat starts to get flat and the strands stick together then I know its time for a bath.

It works for us but I am beginning to think that the range of coat types with Havanese need differing care and attention. What do you think?

Deb


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> Jane, if your friend only grooms when it's bath time, does she get mats then, so that it takes her longer to get them ready for their bath? If I rush each day, it only takes about 10 minutes each time.


She told me that if they get mats, they are small ones that are easy to work out. Her dogs have amazing looking coats - in every photo I've ever seen of them, they are always silky and gorgeous looking. It is really incredible!


----------



## Lunastar

Every week to week and half if I'm lazy. Of course I wash their faces after dinner every night and their butts get washed every poo. Bella likes to sleep on someones face. haha


----------



## Jérôme

Every 3 weeks but this can also depend of the shows, for instance this month it is every week.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Every week.:bathbaby:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy's favorite thing now is digging in the pine straw so we're bathing them a little more often. They usually get a bath at least once a week but I like to have them smell good so I don't mind it.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Wow...every week? I always thought you shouldn't bath them that much. Baloo has very dry skin so I am trying to wait till 4 weeks, with face washes and other as required, that is depending on the weather of course. In spring I found every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jérôme

With very good products iit is not a problem every week


----------



## Scooter's Family

I use Tropiclean products, they smell great and leave the dogs so soft!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I bathe Murphy every weekend. He is so light that I can't let it go longer as his little paws get quite dirty. He also sleeps with us so I want a no doggie odor bunk mate!


----------



## sashamom

Is it okay to use "person" conditioner on my Hav's coat? She gets matts and they are difficult to remove. Sashamom


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter is ALL BOY! Running around, getting into bushes, stickers, just everything!

Dexter starts feeling dirty at one week and if he is going to sleep in my bed, he is going to get his once a week bath.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thursday is usually bath day here. It is easier to brush if I keep Cicero clean and he really enjoys his baths!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Mine go the groomers every 3 weeks (Bentley just started) and I give them a bath in between. Wet, yucky, muddy weather more frequently.


----------



## Lilysplash I

WOW! Stuey & Sadie would feel negleced so I won't let them read your posts. We TRY to bathe them every six weeks and I brush them 3x a week. They will get underneath cleaning if necessary. They look good and have very few mats. Stuey hardly every has a mat. We think it goes with his being the perfect older child. .) Sadie is Peppermint Patty. .)


----------



## Gandorf

We do the bath usually once a week. I just installed a flexible shower head on the spout to our whirlpool tub (no the tub is not running when he gets his bath) to make it easier to rinse him. Wife says it works great!


----------



## sweater32

Bailey and Simba every week....most is 10 days. Maybe if it ever quit raining more than 3 days we could go longer. They sleep in my bed with Bailey at the top of my head and Simba along side of me. Jerome, how did you load your photos so you could share that many in your signature? I like that and your furbabies are so adorable!


----------

